# "This program cannot be fast forwarded"



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

So I recently downloaded (via onDemand) an episode of SNL. Its the one with Melissa McCarthy hosting. Anyway, as is the case with many episodes of SNL lately, the sketch I was watching was exceedingly boring, so I decided to FF to the beginning of the next one. When i hit the FF button, I get a message that says "This program cannot be fast forwarded". And no matter what I do, I could not FF in the program at all. I wasn't to the end of the buffer either, I had fully downloaded at least 75% of the program, and where I was watching was still at the beginning point.

What gives???!!!


----------



## cruxer (Nov 11, 2006)

In my experience, shows downloaded from NBC's OnDemand channel can't be fast forwarded. I always assumed it was a condition of carriage. They allow you to time shift, but not skip content/commercials.

-c


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

This is becoming more common as they want you to view the ads. This is imposed by the network, not DirecTV.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

And as crap like this, imposed by the content providers becomes more pervasive, I'm going to be re-thinking my "need" to have multiple DVRs in my home or, for that matter, the "need" to pay Directv or any content carrier for the privilege of watching commercials.

In my humble opinion, the best that we can do is decline to download NBC's crippled On Demand programming and write strong letters - many, many strong letters - to NBC about this.


----------



## Shaqdan (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, because heaven forbid you watch a commercial or three! Write those letters. I'm sure NBC will stop the practice immediately!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

The reality is that somebody pays for the programming. If advertisers aren't assured that their ads aren't being skipped by all of the DVR owners (of which there are more every day), then they will not pay the same rate for the ad space. That will limit the revenue for the networks, which will need to be made up by charging the providers more for the content. And, of course, that will be passed along to the consumers. 

There is no free lunch. If you want no commercials (or the ability to FF through them), then expect a full slate of pay channels, like HBO. 

I hate commercials as much as the next guy, but I don't want my DIRECTV bill to double or triple because advertisers are no longer willing to pay for ads that are not watched by the lion's share of the viewers.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

LameLefty said:


> And as crap like this, imposed by the content providers becomes more pervasive, I'm going to be re-thinking my "need" to have multiple DVRs in my home or, for that matter, the "need" to pay Directv or any content carrier for the privilege of watching commercials.
> 
> In my humble opinion, the best that we can do is decline to download NBC's crippled On Demand programming and write strong letters - many, many strong letters - to NBC about this.


It's not just with the service providers and broadcasters. It's everywhere. Advertising on the internet has quadrupled. We are being bombarded! It's just a matter of time before advertisements are inserted with our phone service.


----------



## e4123 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd watch them commercials if they were in HD...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Shaqdan said:


> Yes, because heaven forbid you watch a commercial or three! Write those letters. I'm sure NBC will stop the practice immediately!


If enough people raise enough hell, they will. Vote with your wallet - it's the only language NBCUniversalComcast (or whatever they call themselves officially) understands.

Since I've already made my views known, and since I already pay monthly, I do the only other thing I can: I don't watch NBC On Demand with my DVR functionally crippled.

You do what you want.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> The reality is that somebody pays for the programming. If advertisers aren't assured that their ads aren't being skipped by all of the DVR owners (of which there are more every day), then they will not pay the same rate for the ad space. That will limit the revenue for the networks, which will need to be made up by charging the providers more for the content. And, of course, that will be passed along to the consumers.
> 
> There is no free lunch. If you want no commercials (or the ability to FF through them), then expect a full slate of pay channels, like HBO.
> 
> I hate commercials as much as the next guy, but I don't want my DIRECTV bill to double or triple because advertisers are no longer willing to pay for ads that are not watched by the lion's share of the viewers.


From MY perspective, that's to be worked out between NBC and Directv. I pay between $170 - $200 monthly for my TV. That includes an additional fee specifically for DVRs. If that's not enough, and my DVR becomes simply a "time shifter" and not fully-functioned, I'll drop the service. If enough people feel as I do, changes will be made. If everyone just accepts the ever-decreasing level of service for the same price, changes won't be made.

But at least I'll be saving myself thousands of dollars per year, money I can spend on other types of entertainment I CAN control the way I like.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it's just NBCUniversal at the moment. It still makes me laugh that when NBC and Universal first got together the production company was called NBC Universal Television Services and no one realized that was NUTS.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think it's just NBCUniversal at the moment. It still makes me laugh that when NBC and Universal first got together the production company was called NBC Universal Television Services and no one realized that was NUTS.


I never looked at it that way. :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

NBC VOD content has been like this, can't fast forward, since we got it back. It is a requirement that NBC put on DirecTV.

It's better than when we initially got NBC VOD, we had to pay for episodes then.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The networks' own sites have the same limitation. At regular intervals, the shows pause while they show you some commercials, that you can't skip through.


----------



## e4123 (Jan 31, 2011)

FOX on demand is the same way.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

If you want to fast forward, record the program when it is broadcast.

I missed a couple of ABC shows and used VOD to view them. I could not fast forward, but at least the VOD shows had much shorter commercial breaks -- ran about 50 minutes instead of 60.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I just hit mute so I don't have to hear them too. Some of the commercials are sort of funny when you only have video. Some of them I wonder what they are trying to sell since with no audio it isn't clear what they are pushing.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

Can't see why its such a big deal to the OP. I'd rather have "it" available for viewing, than NOT have it available.


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

ronsanjim said:


> Can't see why its such a big deal to the OP. I'd rather have "it" available for viewing, than NOT have it available.


You can't see why its such a big deal? On a normal show I would agree. However, at least half of SNL's sketches stink and I don't want to have to sit thru them. Heck, I would like it better if they made me watch the ads and let me FF thru the crappy sketches.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> You can't see why its such a big deal? On a normal show I would agree. However, at least half of SNL's sketches stink and I don't want to have to sit thru them. Heck, I would like it better if they made me watch the ads and let me FF thru the crappy sketches.


Just record SNL and you can FF all you want through the recording.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> It's not just with the service providers and broadcasters. It's everywhere. Advertising on the internet has quadrupled. We are being bombarded! It's just a matter of time before advertisements are inserted with our phone service.


You got that right. Even online videos show a commercial first, EVERY freakin' time! And they used to be 11 seconds long or so. Now they're 30 seconds long and getting longer! I remember a few years back when the stadium the Marlins played in (who knows what it was called at that particular time) was so saturated with advertising, even the foul poles were pencils with Office Depot ads on them. I am SO sick of this. Yeah, I know somebody has to pay to keep the content "free" but as MysteryMan sez, and I concur, it's getting to be TOOOOOO MUCH!!!! I've got a lot more to say, so stay tuned. We'll be right back after this word from Kraft Macaroni & Cheese...


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> .....It's just a matter of time before advertisements are inserted with our phone service.


Too late....We just switched to Verizon, and on my phone (Convoy 2) I get treated to the "Daily Scoop" each morning. I have no idea what it is, but I do have to delete it before I can use the phone.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Or just download the episode online where there are no commercials and ads and you can skip around all you want. Its junk like this that has pushed me online more and more.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

If you take the helicopter view, it is just the program providers struggling with trying to find a new business model that works for them. This is also why you see a lot of product placement these days. I usually don't mind that, except when it begins to detract from the viewing experience or drives the plot.

The worst case of that I've ever seen was a failed NBC show where they engineered an entire scene in a 1-hour drama just to get the lead actor to drive one of Ford's new models for a couple of minutes, a scene that had nothing at all to do with the plot line.

But the business model created in the 50's where folks will actually sit through the commercials because they have no other recourse than to read a book or shut the tube off and go to bed makes little sense anymore, specifically because we have all of these new distractions, primarily the internet and 300 cable channels. As a broadcaster my first impression of seeing Netflix stream on an iPad was not "Wow! that's pretty cool!" Instead, my reaction was "Oh $#!+, we (broadcasting) are in real trouble."

Tech growth keeps accelerating, and it will take a while for media to figure out how to deliver content to us in the best way, but making us watch commercials is kind of doomed. Since I got my first BetaMax in 1975 I have skipped hundreds of thousands of commercials, so the advertisers probably think I owe them millions for all of the otherwise free content I have consumed, but then Showtime and HBO are getting me back by making me pay $15 a month for channels where I watch one program, like _Dexter_ or _Real Time with Bill Maher.
_
But they really do need some sort of business plan that allows us to support the industry, whether it be PPV or commercials or product placement or what have you. We don't want the TV and movie industry to end up like the music industry, which barely exists and has crumpled so badly that artists have no motivation to record or write music anymore.

What we have on our side is competition. That keeps the product cheap and diverse and from turning to crap, at least. And it keeps the real draconian approaches like no FFWD from taking hold as well. They know better than to do that for everything, as it will just drive us to the internet or turn us into pirates. They can't be stupid enough to kill the golden goose that consumes all of this product, or the viewership will dry up and the content will disappear.


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Just record SNL and you can FF all you want through the recording.


No kidding, really? Gee.

I know that. The whole point was that I missed that recording so I got it onDemand and now I'm stuck watching the whole episode. Actually, I'm not. I had mostly given up on SNL anyway so now I'll just totally dump it. Or go back to d/l it on bitTorrent.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Just record SNL and you can FF through the [whole] recording.


Fixed it :lol:


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

As others have said, the best way to show your annoyance is to just not watch the channels with VOD

I can't stand the 'Cant FF' crap and thus choose not to watch them. I dvr the shows and get to FF through the ads like I want

I would not be shocked to see channels FORCE commercials on us in the future


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Old thread I know, but I just ran into this for the first time while trying to watch Whitney on VOD. Umm... yeah, I think I'll just watch it online instead. Not gonna waste my time on crap like this where I can't even FF. Yeah, I didn't want to watch it THAT bad.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I've got no problem with this. If I screw up and forget to record something, I like having VOD as a backup. If not being able to skip commercials is the "price" that I have to pay for this added convenience, I'm OK with that. I'd rather have to watch commercials than miss the show entirely.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

If people recording VOD from ABC/NBC are upset about the FF issue, they should talk to the owners of THR22's and see how unhappy they are about the channels. :lol:


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

codespy said:


> If people recording VOD from ABC/NBC are upset about the FF issue, they should talk to the owners of THR22's and see how unhappy they are about the channels. :lol:


Instead of us having to wonder, maybe you could tell us a little bit about whatever you are referring to? Thanks.


----------



## Patferr (Jan 21, 2013)

Shaqdan said:


> Yes, because heaven forbid you watch a commercial or three! Write those letters. I'm sure NBC will stop the practice immediately!


Yes, I pay a premium to Directv for my programming and I'll be damned if I am going to PAY to watch commercials, and now, they aren't just one or two, I just downloaded the "Wake up Call" show and the first set of commercials had like 7 or 8 commercials, I was wondering if they were even going to show the damn program again, it just went on and on which is why I HATE watching regular TV. If my DVR won't let me fast forward through commercials, then I don't need it. Directv can go EFF itself. I will just pay $2 on Amazon or iTunes to watch my programs without commercials. It's worth it to me, and I will just punt Directv altogether. Even their stupid overpriced NFL Sunday Ticket isn't worth it if I can pay $40 a year to get every single NFL game AFTER it's played on NFL rewind, and I can fast forward to the start or each play, or even watch the game in 30 minutes as they cut out all the crap and just show play after play without huddling etc...and most games are 30 minutes tops. So I can watch all the games cheaper on my computer, so what if it's late? I can get my Seahawks games live on a local channel HD through the air Antenna, and I can use a DVR function on a laptop and record the game and fast forward through the commercials then or just watch it live, which is fun, so no big deal, but I won't let Directv or ABC force me to watch commercials, I don't care what you say Shaqdan, and yeah, NBC will get the message if enough people tell them to go eff themselves. CBS has the best shows right now anyway, by far.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Patferr said:


> Yes, I pay a premium to Directv for my programming and I'll be damned if I am going to PAY to watch commercials, and now, they aren't just one or two, I just downloaded the "Wake up Call" show and the first set of commercials had like 7 or 8 commercials, I was wondering if they were even going to show the damn program again, it just went on and on which is why I HATE watching regular TV. If my DVR won't let me fast forward through commercials, then I don't need it. Directv can go EFF itself. I will just pay $2 on Amazon or iTunes to watch my programs without commercials. It's worth it to me, and I will just punt Directv altogether. Even their stupid overpriced NFL Sunday Ticket isn't worth it if I can pay $40 a year to get every single NFL game AFTER it's played on NFL rewind, and I can fast forward to the start or each play, or even watch the game in 30 minutes as they cut out all the crap and just show play after play without huddling etc...and most games are 30 minutes tops. So I can watch all the games cheaper on my computer, so what if it's late? I can get my Seahawks games live on a local channel HD through the air Antenna, and I can use a DVR function on a laptop and record the game and fast forward through the commercials then or just watch it live, which is fun, so no big deal, but I won't let Directv or ABC force me to watch commercials, I don't care what you say Shaqdan, and yeah, NBC will get the message if enough people tell them to go eff themselves. CBS has the best shows right now anyway, by far.


Maybe you should forgo watching TV and take up knitting.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Maybe you should forgo watching TV and take up knitting.


Or reading a newspaper, wait, no, there are adds on the newspaper as well, oh well.....


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Or reading a newspaper, wait, no, there are adds on the newspaper as well, oh well.....


HI
My Viewpoint on watching commercials is simple, and it may be the posters reason too, I'm guessing.

Why I do not want to watch commercials is simple that my time to watch TV is limited. Watching Commercials means I can watch less show. Thus Commercials = Bad, Not being able to skip them is extra bad.

Happy Holidays
TBoneit


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> Why I do not want to watch commercials is simple that my time to watch TV is limited. Watching Commercials means I can watch less show. Thus Commercials = Bad, Not being able to skip them is extra bad.


If it's that important to be able to skip commercials, we have opportunity to do so by recording a program when it initially airs. When we do, we can skip commercials to our hearts content. However, if we forget to do so, or didn't know about a program when it initially aired, there may be a fallback possibility of watching that program On Demand. The "cost" of this fallback is that we have to watch commercials. Realistically, what is the motivation for a commercial based channel to provide VOD if they can't get ad revenue out of it? We don't pay more for VOD.

Personally, I like the fact that, if I forget to record something, I still have the opportunity to watch is via VOD. If the price of this is commercials, I can live with that. It motivates me to remember to record things when they actually air.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I believe whether commercial-skip and fast forward works is allowed is controlled by the contract with the content provider. I can see, since VOD viewing is probably not counted in a program's ratings on which advertising rates are based, that the providers might require you to sit through the commercials.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

If you can't fast forward through commercials use them like a intermission. Back in the day we'd take a bathroom break or go to the kitchen and grab a snack or beverage while the commercials were playing. You can also use commercial time to let your dog out, check your text messages, use TV Apps to check sports or local weather. Learn to be creative. The mucky mucks may be able to prevent fast forwarding but they can't force you to sit there and watch their bull sh*t.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

MM-

Had some of the same thoughts: Like old-timey TV! 

Yes, I dislike the loss of FF ability, but glad there's an option to catch a missed ep or two.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> If you can't fast forward through commercials use them like a intermission. Back in the day we'd take a bathroom break or go to the kitchen and grab a snack or beverage while the commercials were playing. You can also use commercial time to let your dog out, check your text messages, use TV Apps to check sports or local weather. Learn to be creative. The mucky mucks may be able to prevent fast forwarding but they can't force you to sit there and watch their bull sh*t.


Don't tempt them! They'll add a quiz after the last commercial break that you have to pass if you want to watch the end !rolling


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

The blank wall above a public urinal is ripe for the picking. Put a flatscreen there and show all the commercials you want. But that would annoy us probably even more (unless they are Victorias Secret commercials, but that can get in the way of trying to do what you went there to do in the first place). There was a day when you had to pay 10 cents just to use the public bathroom.

I do not frequent gas stations that want to force me to watch weather reports and headlines along with 10-second refi ads while I am pumping gas, because it is easier to pay a few cents more per gallon accross the street and not be annoyed. So I pay to avoid the commercials, and that is pretty much what we all do. The cheapest price is to pick up the remote and skip, if you can, but that is still a price. So everybody pays.

Even the Hopper auto-skip is being de-nutted, and will become a quirk and a useless technology on the dustbin of history; the current strategy of program suppliers who were unable to beat it down using the court system is to include it in the retrans fees; "disable it, or disable it for a number of days, or pay me a lot more. Pay me now or pay me later".

So "no free lunch" is exactly correct. The only content US citizens don't pay for in some manner, is "The Interview", which still might become available.

Often it is not the content as much as the delivery system. When cable started, it was a way to distribute local channels to people as an alternative to erecting an antenna. What you paid for was the delivery system, and not so much the actual content. When you buy bottled water, 1% of what you pay goes for the water and 99% goes for the convenience, for the deivery system.

Advertising in some form or another will always survive, regardless of the hoops we jump through to avoid the advertisements. But there is also a point of diminishing returns to everything. They have found the line for linear TV, which is why they don't go over it, because at some point people become disgusted and just stop watching, or find another outlet, or different content. No one in advertising wants to kill the golden goose, and if you insert too many commercials, if you cross that line, that is exactly what you are doing. TVLand is crossing that line. I noticed watching _The Librarians_ on TNT (don't bother; it blows), that it consistently took 11 or 12 button presses to get back to the story (which was less interesting than the commercials), so maybe TNT has also crossed the line.

Someone has to pay for actors, directors, production, sets, editing, and finally, for the delivery of the finished product to the customer. Otherwise, video becomes "Napstered", just like the music industry, and collapses under its own weight. You gotta pay to play.

What it boils down to is everybody wants a piece of everybody else, and life is a constant struggle to separate the wheat from the chaff. TV commercials are just a microcosm of that universal experience. Everyone struggles for my attention because it might benefit them. I don't even like opening mail, because every piece of mail is someone wanting a piece of me. No one sends me mail for any benefit other than what might benefit them.

Every TV commercial is not really all that different than "spare-changing" passersby on the street. IMHO, and that is the low level they are operating at. A bum approached me at the hot dog stand today wanting me to buy him a hot dog. I considered requesting that he attempt an anatomical impossibility first (if he did that I just might have bought him one, just to see it). Instead, I turned and walked away, the functional equivalent of pressing the skip button on my remote.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

TomCat said:


> I noticed watching _The Librarians_ on TNT (don't bother; it blows), that it consistently took 11 or 12 button presses to get back to the story (which was less interesting than the commercials), so maybe TNT has also crossed the line.


I've noticed watching movies recorded on BET that it can take up to sixteen 30 second skips to pass the commercials, and the breaks are only about 10 minutes apart. I guess that's why a movie that would be 2:00 on the big 4 networks is 3:00 on BET. Channels/programs that require fewer than 8-10 skips are probably the exception rather than the rule now. I have noticed lately the breaks are more variable; sometimes they're a dozen skips and next break they'll be two skips. I guess they think they're fooling us...

I doubt I'd watch much of anything on TV if I had to watch live. I guess they pack in more commercials to make the poor saps who don't have/use a DVR make up for those of us who do, but I'd think it would just make them more likely to either use a DVR or give up on TV entirely.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, my 2 cents (can't find a "cents" key on this computer, there used to be one on the old-fashioned type writers) I really don't have very much of a problem with the inability of fast forwarding with most of the OD content. The "ad" breaks really aren't all that long. In fact, if most "linear" TV had that short of "ad" breaks it would be quite tolerable, IMO.

I think for most of us, it's more likely the loss of control of something we feel we're already paying extra for (when in fact, we're supposedly not being charged extra for the ability to use OD for channels we subscribe to - at least not yet).

So far, I don't yet personally feel "slighted" by the loss of FF, (OD titles), and feel it's a "reasonable" price to pay for forgetting to record in the first place. However, I won't disagree with anyone complaining about the excess of commercials in regular, non-VOD TV. It has gotten way past the point of pathetic ridiculousness!

Now, if only they could make all those ads more entertaining... at least some of them are getting more visually appealing (with a good display).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I wonder if it would be any different if commercials were actually good. I don't skip through them, I just fast forward as sometimes I'll see a promo for a show that looks interesting. On a few rare occasions a commercial catches my eye but it's rare. Some GE locomotive ads have done that for me, though I'm definitely not in the market.

I actually think GE's One Second Theater they did a few years ago was interesting.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

slice1900 said:


> Don't tempt them! They'll add a quiz after the last commercial break that you have to pass if you want to watch the end !rolling


Fast Forward fee: $9.99


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Pretty much everything I've ever tried downloading on VOD doesn't let you FF. Unfortunately, I can't speak with my wallet, so I speak with my data usage. DirecTV's VOD servers get 0 bytes / month usage from me. If they ever start charging for VOD, it'll be the first thing I turn off.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Seems the premium channels- looking at HBO this moment- may let you; nationals and locals, no.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It depends when you download. If you get it via VOD immediately after they air you get a version with the same commercials as the live airing, if you wait about 3 days a new commercial free version goes up.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Only by extreme exception do I watch VOD programming that does not allow me to FF. Not being able to FF is, to me, a step backward from the VCR days.

If you want me to watch your commercial then make it more entertaining and/or offer me an incentive such a prize, money, etc.  Honestly, there _are_ commercials that I _do_ like to watch and perhaps they need to invest into technology that will provide feedback as to what people are watching vs. what they are not instead of prohibiting FF in the first place.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Last I checked ( a few weeks ago), Time/Warner stuff, (including Turner) was still fast-forwardable. Not so anything CC/NBC/Universal, or any broadcast networks.

I haven't tried any Viacom recently, so I can't speak to that. The last time I tried anything History channel-related (a few months back) the commercials were all cut out already.


----------



## mozartman (Jul 1, 2006)

I downloaded movie from FX VOD. When I started watching the movie and then tried to FF through opening credits it said I couldn't. Movie was immediately deleted from the list.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> If it's that important to be able to skip commercials, we have opportunity to do so by recording a program when it initially airs. When we do, we can skip commercials to our hearts content. However, if we forget to do so, or didn't know about a program when it initially aired, there may be a fallback possibility of watching that program On Demand. The "cost" of this fallback is that we have to watch commercials. Realistically, what is the motivation for a commercial based channel to provide VOD if they can't get ad revenue out of it? We don't pay more for VOD.
> 
> Personally, I like the fact that, if I forget to record something, I still have the opportunity to watch is via VOD. If the price of this is commercials, I can live with that. It motivates me to remember to record things when they actually air.


We had a recording of a CSI episode from about 5 weeks ago (which we tried to watch about a week ago). Since CSI is on Sunday/sports day the recording was set to record an extra hour. Upon playback it immediately warned about being a partial recording (no idea why).

After skipping through ~15 minutes of the prior program we watched ~30 minute before it jumped ahead another 30 minutes or so - basically lost half the program.

So I go to On Demand and grab the episode. No FF so the next day I put it on play and muted to let it crawl to the place we had lost it. After 30 minutes or so I paused and exited figuring we could come back that night to pick up where we left off.

We go to watch it that evening and its gone - not even in the history. Only thing I can figure is it expired.

Another example of mediocre software and stupid content owners. At that point we didn't care if we saw the rest of the episode - with or without commercials. So CBS lost 30 minutes of eyes.

DTV should:


Color the timeline for a program with a color other than orange for parts that are missing. That way the user can tell before they start watching whether a large part is missing - and avoid watching any of it. Bonus points to offer On Demand instead.
Upon hitting a missing part prompt the user to skip ahead *or* switch to On Demand.
If they chose to switch to On Demand then start the download *at the point that is missing*.
The content provider should realize that the user is consuming material that could not be viewed because of technical difficulties in the distribution system and *not *demand that FF be disabled.

Of course that is all too logical.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Logical, and great if it could be done within constraints of current hardware and systems in place.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> Logical, and great if it could be done within constraints of current hardware and systems in place.


Its not that, the networks see on demand as a chance to "fix" what they see as problems with current delivery that allows people to use DVRs. If they could make DVRs illegal they would do it in a hot second. With on-demand they can control things to make it harder for people to avoid commercials, so don't look for anything that helps avoid them.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Well, my 2 cents (can't find a "cents" key on this computer, there used to be one on the old-fashioned type writers) I really don't have very much of a problem with the inability of fast forwarding with most of the OD content. The "ad" breaks really aren't all that long. In fact, if most "linear" TV had that short of "ad" breaks it would be quite tolerable, IMO.
> 
> I think for most of us, it's more likely the loss of control of something we feel we're already paying extra for (when in fact, we're supposedly not being charged extra for the ability to use OD for channels we subscribe to - at least not yet).
> 
> ...


We feel the same way. A few commercials for On Demand items are ok.

The way I see it if I endure a few commercials it helps hold down the cost to carry the channel. Since we only use OD to watch to occasional missed episode it's not really a big deal to watch a few commercials.

However, I recently watched something from the History Channel using On Demand and it seemed to be a full recording of the original airing. It was the same length as the original airing and a full complement of commercials with no FF. I can see a few ads but that was ridiculous.

Since commercials are their main source of revenue, if that goes away we'll have to pay more to DirecTV, or any other provider for that matter. Keep the advertisers paying or increase the carriage fees.

BTW, hold the Alt key and type 155 and you get the ¢ symbol 

Mike


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

¢

Or onna a Mac, hold the Option key and hit the $ (4) key. My 2 ¢.

Agree it's a small price to pay for forgetting to record in the first place. I am just grateful HBO doesn't do it.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Mike Bertelson said:


> However, I recently watched something from the History Channel using On Demand and it seemed to be a full recording of the original airing. It was the same length as the original airing and a full complement of commercials with no FF. I can see a few ads but that was ridiculous.


That's only for the 72 hour rewind thing where new episodes are available on demand almost immediately after they air. After 3 days a new version of the episode goes up without commercials.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rsblaski said:


> Too late....We just switched to Verizon, and on my phone (Convoy 2) I get treated to the "Daily Scoop" each morning. I have no idea what it is, but I do have to delete it before I can use the phone.


I get text messages from many companies. I think Nixle might be selling its user lists. Just a thought, I have no idea if it's the truth. Most of the text message ads I get are from...wait for it...Directv!

Rich


----------



## CA888 (Feb 9, 2015)

This is a real Directv policy. I'm 10 days new to Directv - having switched from DISH. I can confirm that DISH does NOT do this. SNL episodes on Directv are blocked from any fast forward and I expect this 'Network kick back cash grab' policy to cascade to other shows. 

I called Directv today to ask about this issue and the first rep I spoke with said there was no such policy. The tech guy in follow up though did say the policy was in place but - when asked - said there is no available listing of other shows affected. LOL let me register my shock and surprise!!. Directv does not want to advertise their back room cash grab - certainly not to prospective customers before the contract is signed.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

CA888 said:


> This is a real Directv policy. I'm 10 days new to Directv - having switched from DISH. I can confirm that DISH does NOT do this. SNL episodes on Directv are blocked from any fast forward and I expect this 'Network kick back cash grab' policy to cascade to other shows.
> 
> I called Directv today to ask about this issue and the first rep I spoke with said there was no such policy. The tech guy in follow up though did say the policy was in place but - when asked - said there is no available listing of other shows affected. LOL let me register my shock and surprise!!. Directv does not want to advertise their back room cash grab - certainly not to prospective customers before the contract is signed.


This is a network policy, not a DirecTV policy. The same thing happens with Comcast.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are we not talking VoD? I watched a couple of eps today, and IIRC, used FF liberally. (Deleted them, so can't x-check)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

CA888 said:


> This is a real Directv policy. I'm 10 days new to Directv - having switched from DISH. I can confirm that DISH does NOT do this. SNL episodes on Directv are blocked from any fast forward and I expect this 'Network kick back cash grab' policy to cascade to other shows.


There are two kinds of VOD. The first kind is the one that is found under the "missed it? Watch it now" header. This is an exact copy of the show that was aired, including commercials. This copy is available after airing live and for about 72 hours and FF is disabled. After that time, the second version becomes available with shorter commercial breaks and some can be FF.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

DawgLink said:


> I would not be shocked to see channels FORCE commercials on us in the future


If you are talking about not being able to fast-forward on the regular channels, they don't do that because it isn't allowed.


----------

